
Show HN: Tabli – A Tab Manager for Google Chrome - antonycourtney
http://antonycourtney.github.io/tabli/
======
raphaelb
Very cool... I've been using TabsOutliner which has been a joy for me, but I
like some of the UI refinements it looks like you have.

I've always wanted to do this same thing but include other applications /
files and be able to easily pop in or out of a session or project.

~~~
eivarv
I'm currently working on something like what you mention on your second line
(something like a project manager for the OS), after creating a terminal
project manager [0] (shameless plug).

I'll probably have a prototype/alpha-relase (OS X only, for now) within a few
weeks.

As for Tabli, it looks pretty useful!

[0]: [https://github.com/eivind88/prm](https://github.com/eivind88/prm)

------
dgorbik
I haven't used an extension itself, but the code is very pleasant to look at,
clean and functional (which is not surprising given your Haskell background).
Is this your first attempt at using React? How hard would it be to port it to
Safari?

~~~
antonycourtney
Thanks! This was not my first project with React, but it was a playground for
me to experiment with some novel React ideas (like css-in-js) and different
ways of structuring the application. After some frustrating attempts to
organize Tabli using Flux I ended up abandoning Flux and creating my own
alternative micro-framework called OneRef, a sort of Redux-lite for use with
the wonderful Immutable.js library for maintaining application state. I have a
draft Medium post about this that I hope to publish one of these days...

------
comatose_kid
This is amazing, thank you. For those of you who didn't read the Usage guide:
"Use the keyboard shortcut (Ctrl-. by default). It’s worth memorizing this."

btw, I'm not sure why but Tabli isn't searchable on the Chrome store for me.

~~~
antonycourtney
Thanks, glad you like it. Tabli wasn't searchable in the Chrome store for the
rather silly reason that I hadn't gotten around to making promotional tiles. I
just made some mediocre ones for now and made it public / searchable; I can
improve the tiles later :-)

------
thehoff
I really like this after playing with it for a short bit here.

Question though, the "Other Windows", that's on my current machine right? Can
I not see windows open on another machine like in the History tab?

~~~
antonycourtney
Glad you like it. You're correct, Tabli is only intended to help you manage
windows and tabs within the current browser session on your current machine.
Saved Windows ([http://antonycourtney.github.io/tabli/tabli-
usage.html#save-...](http://antonycourtney.github.io/tabli/tabli-
usage.html#save-windows)) are stored as bookmark folders so will sync as
normal bookmarks and show up when you start Chrome on a different machine.
(Currently saved windows are only loaded when Tabli initializes, but that's
fixable.) I don't use Chrome on multiple machines _simultaneously_ so hadn't
really considered this use case. Thanks for bringing to my attention, will
give it some thought.

~~~
eivarv
As someone that almost never closes applications or powers down his computers,
I'd also like to see this!

EDIT: Great job, nevertheless!

------
softawre
Long time user of TooManyTabs. This is better. I figured there'd be a keyboard
shortcut, since this was posted on HN after all, and thank goodness.

Cheers.

------
Eridrus
This is great!

I often end up with close to 100 tabs open, so I'm super happy about this!

However, I spent a second thinking about: how do I get to this point? And the
answer is I click on a pile of links and plan to get to them later. It might
actually be better if I had a way to easily just turn the links into some form
of bookmarks without holding open a tab for them.

~~~
antonycourtney
There's another extension that does something like what you propose called
one-tab: [http://www.one-tab.com/](http://www.one-tab.com/) Those that use One
Tab seem to love it, and if it fits the way you want to work...great! One
concern with what you propose is: Doesn't this just end up moving the problem
from having a disorganized pile of tabs to having a disorganized pile of
bookmarks? For my style of working, I find I have certain anchor pages for a
topic or project that I refer to regularly. Although I also open many tabs, I
wanted an easy way to discard these ephemeral tabs but get back to my base
state of anchor tabs. The "Revert" functionality in saved windows helps with
this: [http://antonycourtney.github.io/tabli/tabli-
usage.html#rever...](http://antonycourtney.github.io/tabli/tabli-
usage.html#revert-windows)

~~~
Eridrus
It does convert the problem from a giant mess of tabs to a giant mess of
bookmarks, but at least bookmarks don't use much CPU/RAM.

I was thinking of installing The Great Suspender, but not all my tabs are
ephemeral, but I guess it has a way to configure domains it shouldn't suspend,
so I might try that together with your extension.

------
TheOtherHobbes
I really really like this too.

I was thinking of building something similar because I regularly have >200
tabs open.

This looks like it does everything I wanted, and then some. Nice!

------
monting
Very nice.

Shameless plug on a lightweight (~50 lines of code) Chrome extension I wrote
called Tab Extract to attack the too-many-tabs-open problem from another
angle:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
extract/iphchn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
extract/iphchnegaodmijmkdlbhbanjhfphhikp)

~~~
kawera
Hey, this is brilliant!

The ability to reorganize/move tabs between windows helps a lot. I use
SessionBuddy and VerticalTabs, plus Alfred's "tabs" search command, but none
allow moving tabs to other/new windows.

Tabli has a very nice UI, works well and the code is top notch but no
reordering/moving tabs unfortunately.

Another useful extension that doesn't work in recent Chrome versions is
TabSplit and so far I haven't found an
alternative.([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
split/imjbfepo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
split/imjbfeponcaggdpmoiadjbafihlojbco))

------
Raphmedia
I _LOVE_ this. As a developper, I have thousands of tabs open at all time and
Chrome manage them very poorly.

Thanks a lot for this chrome app.

------
djkeogan
If, like me, you suffer from hypertabitis this may just be a solution for you!

------
h78pf
Was looking for something like this for quite some time. Great software

------
colminator
if your Chrome tabs look like this:
[http://imgur.com/3Z5GimX](http://imgur.com/3Z5GimX) then you need to use
Tabli!

------
iKlsR
OneTab is still the best. It's fun to just push a whole days worth of tabs
into a list that you can cherry pick from at will. Not to mention freeing up
resources..

